# Wireless to Wired Bridged



## Just_Johnny (Feb 8, 2009)

Anybody have experience with this?  Could you offer some tips/advice?

Is it even possible?


----------



## brd@ (Feb 8, 2009)

This is easy, just follow the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-bridging.html


----------



## Just_Johnny (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-routing.html

I've  been reading this document.  Should I be reading that?

The document you submitted only mentions wireless one time.  It says and I quote: 

_"A bridge can also connect a wireless interface running in hostap mode to a wired network and act as an access point."_

31.5.2.1​
Does it make a diffrence that one of the interfaces is wireless when bridging?

:rAmen


----------



## jvdb (Feb 10, 2009)

This may not be the answer you are looking for, but I would recommend getting a wireless router that will run DD-WRT. Linksys WRT54GL routers are not much over $50 now.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge


----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2009)

Just_Johnny said:
			
		

> Does it make a diffrence that one of the interfaces is wireless when bridging?



No - it doesn't. A bridge is just a bridge.


----------



## frankpeng (Mar 14, 2011)

How to set up hostapd when the wireless card used as a component of a bridge?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 14, 2011)

As I recall (and I am trying to find my previous thread on this forum where I learnt this). A bridge between wireless and wired didn't work so well because the wireless router doesn't accept packets from different mac addresses or something.

So if (like me) you cannot get a simple bridge to work as it should, try giving NAT a go.


----------



## disi (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a D-Link access point running as "repeater" with WDS to the router upstairs. Those devices also have one RJ45 port, which works as a brigde between wireless and wired.


----------

